#ubuntu-lb 2011-06-10
<astrobob> Hello
<rapacity> hello
<astrobob> :D
<astrobob> hello
<rapacity> :p need anything?
<astrobob> just joined the channel & the mailing list & thought I'd say hi :D
<astrobob> i've been replying to some posts on the forum too, recently
<Armageddon> rapacity, we have an astrobob
<astrobob> indeed u do ;)
<Armageddon> rapacity, did you  play with astrobob ?
<astrobob> play with astrobob ????
 * Armageddon wants a astrobob as well to play with
<Armageddon> =(
 * rapacity pats Armageddon 
<astrobob> come on guys, shu bina ?
<rapacity> he has some trauma
<rapacity> from childhood
<rapacity> please understand
<Armageddon> lol
<astrobob> but not with me; maybe with sponge bob ?!
<Armageddon> I never watched sponge bob btw
<Armageddon> no idea why
<Armageddon> didn't like the idea of a sponge in the sea
<Armageddon> he's back rapacity
<rapacity> :p yes he is ?
<rapacity> how do you know it's a he?
<Armageddon> his name is bob
<Armageddon> :/
<Armageddon> what kind of insensitive parents would call their daughter bob ?
<rapacity> what?
<rapacity> then following that logic shouldn't their name be astro? and their family name be bob?
<rapacity> it's just a nickname :p
<astrobob> gd one; lol ?
<rapacity> doesn't have to be their real name!
<rapacity> astrobob: mind revealing your name?
<Armageddon> why would you call yourself astro-bob if you're name is george ? rapacity
<rapacity> so we can settle the score
<Armageddon> he'd call himself astrogeorge
<astrobob> why would you choose rapacity, Armageddon ?
<Armageddon> I did not choose rapacity, I win him in the lottery
<Armageddon> I did not choose rapacity, I won him in the lottery*
<rapacity> Armageddon, I choose you!
<rapacity> use earthquake
<Armageddon> rapacity, I think he asked the wrong question
<Armageddon> he meant something else
<Armageddon> astrobob, still alive !
<Armageddon> rapacity, btw some people put their last name first and then their first name
<Armageddon> rapacity, so there is still a probability that his name is bob and his family name is astro
<rapacity> well I suppose you're right, but I doubt it's his real name
<Armageddon> :(
<Armageddon> he's not replying
<rapacity> maybe you made him mad ?
<rapacity> you shouldn't let your trauma hurt other people
<astrobob> maybe & maybe not
<astrobob> his trauma hurts me Not
<Armageddon> rapacity, see it's not me
<rapacity> have you seen a trauma before ? they're quite vicious creatures
<astrobob> anyways, gota go now. i thought I'd meet you guys & get to know u a bit, but its ur play time.
<rapacity> :p
<astrobob> so see u later
<Armageddon> haha
<rapacity> take care
<Armageddon> astrobob, come back
<Armageddon> astrobob, we would like to play with you sometime
<astrobob> sure i will; for what though ? play ?
<rapacity> astrobob: although our time together was short, our parting shall be painful
<rapacity> also what did you want to talk about ?
<Armageddon> lol
<Armageddon> yea
<astrobob> believe me, none of u will be painful
<Armageddon> did you have any question or something ?
<astrobob> no i've got none for the time being
<astrobob> cheers
<Armageddon> alright cool
<Armageddon> cheers bob
<Armageddon> what a nice bob
<rapacity> hmm I wonder if he just started using linux ?
<rapacity> I guess his name really was bob.
<rapacity> though there's no astro in it
<Armageddon> well told ya
<rapacity> well I know a person who uses Bob and George in their nick
<rapacity> and their name isn't either
<Armageddon> he has a link called "how to around the site ?"
<Armageddon> does that make sense to you ?
#ubuntu-lb 2011-06-11
<rapacity> hey Armageddon don't start a fight :p
<Armageddon> do you want to be represented but such an interview ? :o
<Armageddon> I wouldn't
<Armageddon> he's proud for all the wrong reasons :/
<rapacity> well I wouldn't either
<rapacity> but I no longer use ubuntu p
<rapacity> :p
<Armageddon> but we are still here helping the users
<Armageddon> if I would be to watch that interview before coming here, I wouldn't even think of coming here to get help
<rapacity> what users man :p?
<rapacity> I mean sure on the other channel
<rapacity> but how often do people ask help on this channel ?
<Armageddon> you got a point
<Armageddon> it's probably cause of that interview !
<Armageddon> see ! now you know why !
<Armageddon> but you never made the connection before probably
<rapacity> :p
<Armageddon> there you go
<Armageddon> I threw in a little joke at the end !
<Armageddon> happy ?
<Armageddon> oh forgot to send it to the list :d
<Armageddon> and I told you his name is bob
#ubuntu-lb 2012-06-05
<biggalant> hi
<biggalant> aw mar7aba
<Armageddon> hello
<biggalant> I am new in Ubuntu, and I need help please
<biggalant> english?
<Armageddon> feel free to use whichever you like
<biggalant> that's what I like in a Lebanese
<biggalant> anyway, I am installing a program
<biggalant> and I should point out that I am new in UBUNTU
<Armageddon> j'ai pas de probleme avec le francais non plus
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> new *to* ubuntu
<Armageddon> but yes
<Armageddon> should be an easy go to install an application
<biggalant> so, I execute source ... and the file's  name
<Armageddon> no you don't
<biggalant> I have several errors
<Armageddon> it is not recommended to compile at all
<Armageddon> it's way easier than that ;)
<Armageddon> what would you like to install ?
<biggalant> it is recommended in the website of the provider
<Armageddon> what website, what provider, what application
<biggalant> it is a program to reduce radio-astronomical data
<biggalant> gildas
<biggalant> just a sec
<biggalant> www.iram.fr/IRAMFR/GILDAS/
<Armageddon> biggalant, open the terminal
<biggalant> done
<Armageddon> sudo apt-get update
<biggalant> what does this update?
<biggalant> done
<Armageddon> your database of available applications on the server
<Armageddon> try this now
<Armageddon> apt-cache search gildas
<biggalant> ok
<Armageddon> does it give any output ?
<biggalant> says a lot of stuffs
<biggalant> yes
<biggalant> some commands
<Armageddon> pastebin it
<biggalant> ah ok
<biggalant> never done that
<biggalant> can you send me the website
<biggalant> please
<Armageddon> you don't know how to paste your output to pastebin ?
<Armageddon> any pastebin link, doesn't matter which one :p
<biggalant> No command 'apt' found, did you mean:  Command 'aptd' from package 'aptdaemon' (main)  Command 'xapt' from package 'xapt' (universe)
<biggalant> Command 'opt' from package 'llvm' (universe)  Command 'apm' from package 'apmd' (main)  Command 'atp' from package 'atp' (universe)  Command 'ppt' from package 'bsdgames' (universe)  Command 'apf' from package 'apf-firewall' (universe)
<biggalant> i think it is easier to use paste bin
<Armageddon> don't paste bin here
<Armageddon> don't paste in here*
<biggalant> I just have never used it
<Armageddon> anyway, you wrote the command I gave you wrongly :p
<Armageddon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ <--- pastebin
<biggalant> ok
<biggalant> thx
<biggalant> wrote it right this time, and no output
<Armageddon> then you'd need to compile
<biggalant> ok, but the compilation gives a lot of problems
<biggalant> I need to clear them up using source first
<Armageddon> of course it does
<Armageddon> you don't have the libraries needed :p
<biggalant> there was some which I did by downloading packages
<Armageddon> http://vilhelmp.blogspot.ca/2011/12/installing-iram-gildas-on-ubuntu-linux.html
<Armageddon> there you go, google is always your friend
<biggalant> nice
<biggalant> so now, I should check whether all the libraries are installed
<Armageddon> they won't get installed again
<Armageddon> aptitude doesn't install again a package that's been already installed
<biggalant> I will check them in the synaptic package manager
<Armageddon> just run the command
<biggalant> ?
<Armageddon> there are a bunch of commands in there
<Armageddon> issue them
<biggalant> you mean paste it in the terminal
<Armageddon> yes
<biggalant> ok
<Armageddon> are you intimidated by the terminal ?
<biggalant> actually I am a windows user
<biggalant> as you might have noticed
<biggalant> but, not intimidated
<biggalant> I got this error
<biggalant> :
<Armageddon> you'll convert soon enough
<biggalant> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<biggalant> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Armageddon> you are using the package manager more than once
<Armageddon> close synaptics
<Armageddon> ;)
<biggalant> ok
<biggalant> nice
<biggalant> did you only google the website?
<biggalant> I couldn't find it in the readme.file
<Armageddon> readme is in source code you downloaded
<Armageddon> it's a file called README
<Armageddon> always with Linux
<biggalant> awesome, I actually got 6 warnings
<biggalant> but no errors
<biggalant> I think that is what I needed
<biggalant> can you help me with the warnings?
<Armageddon> warnings while doing the make ?
<biggalant> no
<biggalant> still in the source
<biggalant> PYTHON 2.7 library file not found
<biggalant> GILDAS Python binding will *not* be available
<biggalant> that is a warning
<Armageddon> are you following the link I gave you ?
<biggalant> yup
<biggalant> done it
<Armageddon> all of it ?
<biggalant> not yet
<biggalant> but, I am still in the source
<biggalant> command
<Armageddon> you can forget about warnings
<biggalant> can you tell me please how to create a .sh file
<Armageddon> wait
<Armageddon> just create a file :/
<biggalant> I think this should solve it
<biggalant> a gedit file?
<Armageddon> http://www.astrolinks.eu/index.php/manuals/83-gildas-installation-ubuntu
<Armageddon> hadde
<biggalant> haddait
<Armageddon> this is an easier to follow oe
<Armageddon> one*
<biggalant> that is exactly like the installation steps in the site I gave you
<biggalant> but, it is ok
<biggalant> I think warnings can be ignored
<biggalant> thanks very much man
<Armageddon> I said that :/
<biggalant> and, let Armageddon not come to us ;)
<Armageddon> 17:05 < Armageddon> you can forget about warnings
<biggalant> I know man
<biggalant> You helped me a lot
<biggalant> thx
<Armageddon> hopefully
<Armageddon> I can't help much, I don't use Ubuntu
<Armageddon> :p
<biggalant> well, you did just enough
<biggalant> so, You are a mac?
<Armageddon> never
<biggalant> windows?
<biggalant> or another linux op sys
<biggalant> ?
<Armageddon> yes
<biggalant> suse?
<Armageddon> nope
<Armageddon> you can simply do /whois Armageddon
<Armageddon> ma t3azib 7alak ktir
<Armageddon> :p
<biggalant> ok
<biggalant> and where is the op sys?
<Armageddon> in my host :p
<Armageddon> I'm a contributor
<biggalant> gentoo
<Armageddon> ya3ne I'm in the team who helps the development
<Armageddon> ajal
<biggalant> never heard of such an operating system
<biggalant> so, do you get paid for being a contributor?
<Armageddon> and you probably never will :p
<biggalant> why?
<Armageddon> how does one get payed from contributing ?
<Armageddon> it's called a contribution...
<Armageddon> some people donate money, others time, experience and knowledge
<biggalant> ok
<biggalant> moutatawe3?
<biggalant> is that a contributor?
<Armageddon> yes
<biggalant> ok
<Armageddon> kind of
<Armageddon> not exactly
<Armageddon> contributor means I contribute
<biggalant> mousehem
<Armageddon> ajal
<Armageddon> that one
<biggalant> ah nice
<biggalant> et tu parles le Francais aussi?
<Armageddon> je parle les trois languages :p
<biggalant> bien
<biggalant> L'Arabe est +ieurs Langues
<Armageddon> I don't speak arabic
<Armageddon> I speak lebanese
<biggalant> ok
<Armageddon> I know very little arabic
<biggalant> mais, nous comprenons l'Arabe
<biggalant> yes, that is true
<biggalant> I think we all do
<biggalant> anyway, it was very nice man
<biggalant> thanks a lot
<Armageddon> you're welcome
<biggalant> and, have a nice day
<Armageddon> btw
<biggalant> yeah?
<Armageddon> you might want to check tuxedu
<Armageddon> on facebook ;)
<biggalant> and?
<Armageddon> check it out
<Armageddon> might be helpful
<biggalant> ok, I will
<biggalant> take care
<Armageddon> o/
<theGrg> all
<theGrg> 5 seconds have passed
